# Hot Dog recipe?



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a hot dog recipe?


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Boil it in water put it in a bun. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

After you are done butchering anything at all.......Scrape everything up off the garage floor, encase it in hog intestines, then boil it and put it on a bun!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

FairwayCAL....here is the one I use....

10 lbs of meat

1 pt. ice water
2 tsp. Modern Cure
4 Tbs. Paprika
6 Tbs. dry Mustard
2 tsp. Pepper
1 tsp. Gr. Celery Seed
1 Tbs. Mace
1 tsp. Garlic Powder
5 Tbs. Salt
2 Cups Powdered Milk
4 Tbs. Powdered Sugar

Mix with meat.Since Hot Dogs are finely ground,I run the meat through the grinder twice.Stuff in 26-28 MM hog casings,I like fat Hot Dogs.Refrigerate overnight.Smoke for 45-60 minutes.Place in 175 degree oven until they reach 150 degrees


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

buy some at the grocery store and put some chili on them with cheese and crackers!!!!


----------

